# Altoid Takes Rat



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

There seems to be quite a population explosion of rats in my neighborhood. I have a hedge along one side of my house, and I have occasionally seen a rat there. I have a bird feeder hanging next to my front door, and the rats were feeding on the cast off bird seed. I set some traps and caught several. But one seemed to be very trap shy. It would set off the traps but never seem to get caught. I set out some poison bait, but this fellow would never touch it. Today I was moving some patio stones from the front to the back of the house, and I spotted the rat in the front flower bed. He hunkered down in the growth and was hiding there, munching the seed. I had donned a set of coveralls, and did not have my usual slingshot in the pocket. So I slipped into the house and picked up the first slingshot I came to. It happened to be one that I had made for the Altoid tin build-off. It was a modular design, wooden handle, aluminum forks, banded OTF with Alliance 105s. I also picked up a couple of my hunting slugs. I quietly stepped out of the front door and let fly from about 10 feet. The slug caught the rat just below the ear, went through and out just behind the other ear ... dead rat. The slug is just in front of his fore paws.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

good shooting Charles, nice sling too


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Good job, Charles...


----------



## Shooter4829 (Jun 17, 2012)

nice one charles.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's a seriously ugly, dead critter!
I love slingshots as pest control!


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Amazing kill Charles! Nice and clean ..


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like he's a good rat now!


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Good shootin' Charles!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nice shot. Sweet slingshot.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

My first thought before opening the tread was "That rat must have some fresh breath now"









Nice Job Chuck.. Make sure you keep the tail









LGD


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This is why I took up slingshots in a serious way: pest control. Nice going Charles.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

nice shot buddy

mrpaint


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

Great Shooting!! i am yet to get any pesky critters...


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Good shot. Congrats. Nice L' shooter.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

curiously strong...


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Good shooting


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Way to go Charles, another one bites the dust!*


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I hate rats, got the same prob where I am, there's heaps of em... Good shot!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

for shooting rats i prefer my slingshot to any of my guns just because of the impact and the fact that if you shoot a rat with an air rifle it still runs of but you do not get that with a slingshot.

by the way great shot charles.


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

Is it a contradiction that i wish we had rats here so i could get rid of them? I've only seen 2 rat's in my area in 10 year's, we have mice but they never come in the house and the cat eats the ones outside, that is a great shot by the way i would have never thought that the 105's would put a slug through and through that's a little survival kit you have there put a ferro rod and the tiny opinel in there and you have pretty much all you need maybe some chlorine tablets too.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Again, thanks for the kind words everyone. As for the power of the 105s and 107s, as I have said before, they are not the fastest bands around, but they do handle heavy ammo very well. Those hunting slugs are about 140 grains. I was shooting about 3/4 butterfly, which really ups the velocity.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Good shooting Charles. Nice ammo, I've got quite a bit of that wood mould stuff, really packs a punch.


----------

